# Training solo for four months



## MuayThai (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey everybody, I'm a Muay Thai practitioner and I'm new to martial talk here, and looking forward to talking to everybody.

Today I have something of a problem, I'm being forced to train solo for 4 months as I'm working on a farm in Saskatchewan over the summer. I've drawn up a pretty solid training and nutrition schedule, I have all the equipment I need, but no training partners. I'm not accustomed to training alone, any suggestions for keeping myself honest out there and still improving my game?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 29, 2009)

Make some friends, and train with them!

Or look into what other styles are available while you're out there, and use it as an opportunity to expand what you've learned.


----------



## MuayThai (Apr 29, 2009)

A good suggestion, but I forgot to mention that I'm 50 kilometers from the nearest town with over 100 people in it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 29, 2009)

Time to get creative.

You say you have all the equipment that you need.  I don't train Muay Thai so I don't know what that is.  

But you know what you know.  Time to make it your own by dragging your but out every day and working on it.  Work on your basics.  Work on your combos.  Kick something hard.  Work on your conditioning.  You're gonna need to dig in and figure things out and figure out how to motivate yourself.

Maybe make a list of things you want to cover in each session.


----------



## Skpotamus (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm assuming you have a heavy bag.  My suggestion would be to work on your heavybag and do a lot of shadowsparring.  I like to alternate a round of shadow and a rnd of bag work.  

I would pick a theme and go with it.  

EX:  Working on hands
Rnd 1 - shadow sparring- focus on movement and throwing real punches (not just short little nothings that most people do when shadow boxing)
Rnd 2 - bag - keep up that footwork and speed, but now you get to pop the bag, mix up your hands and see what feels weak or weird for you.  Focus on those things individually for the next rounds
Rnd 3-  say you felt your hook was weak, shadow box for a round working on that hook, and entries for your hook, focus on good footwork and body mechanics
Rnd 4 - back to the bag, dig in with that hook and iron out your kinks, remember to keep good footwork, good cover and defense, use some other punches to setup your hooks, but that is you bread and butter for that round.  

You can do the same things with anythign really, kicks, knees, elbows, clinch work, lateral movement, etc.  Hope this helps


----------



## denmyos (Apr 30, 2009)

Check this link out. Its has nothing to do with MT.
Its all about being creative. 

Love this clip.!






remember to turn up the sound.


----------



## bradtash (Apr 30, 2009)

there is already alot of good advice given,

a very large part of muay thai is fitness. do some shadow sparring and bagwork, then work on the fitness. go for runs, do situps, do pushups and skipping rope work. to keep motivated go for a run, time yourself and tell yourself within 4 months you will run x amount more miles then now.

practice all the techniques you know, it may feel weird doing it by yourself. but if you work on the fitness and have had practiced on your techniques you will come back a lean mean fighting machine.


----------



## DeadlyShins (Apr 30, 2009)

All great advice!  Just keep working and don't give up.  Work the fundementals and keep looking for someone to spar/train with.  SHADOW BOX AND BAG WORK till then my friend!!   =)


----------



## MuayThai (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advice guys, I'm bringing out a heavy bag, both types of speed bags, and a simple punch bag. I don't really know many good drills for footwork though. I'm bring out an agility ladder as well and just doing some agility drills, but anyone aware of some good drills that will improve my angles and such during sparring and fights?


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck. I don't know what kind of farm you're working on but some farm work can be really hard physically. So remember to listen to your body and not over-train otherwise it'll affect your level of training as well as your work productivity.


----------

